# Free Skiing on Birthday?



## teachski (Dec 23, 2003)

I've heard that some areas offer free skiing on your birthday (if you're lucky enough to have one in the winter).  Has anyone else heard of this?  If so, where?  I have a birthday coming soon and since it's on a weekend I might be able to take advantage this year.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 23, 2003)

wildcat


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 1, 2014)

Belleayre used to do this, they even had a calendar of birthdays outside the season and when you could ski for free. i'm a sept birthday i think they gave me a day in feb... 

but i can't find the info on their site anymore, i wonder if they've done away with that promo.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Feb 2, 2014)

I've had opening day fall on my bday a few times (nov 8th), including breck this year, but it wouldn't matter because I had a season pass, although I would've settled for getting first chair 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobi


----------



## skiNEwhere (Feb 2, 2014)

If I remember correctly I *think* big bear in SoCal did this as well


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobi


----------



## Abominable (Feb 5, 2014)

Great idea, and just in time.  My birthday is next Sunday.  Did some googling, mostly places out west.  Belleayre might not offer any longer..... post more if you got 'em!

Old, outdated list: http://www.thesnowjunkies.com/2008/11/03/how-to-ride-free-on-your-birthday/


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 5, 2014)

confirmed via email with Belleayre, they no longer run the birthday promo.


----------

